# New Mold Board



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Well after a more than a few years with the 6'9" blade, I added the Beyer's wings. Its time for them to go, they are not that good for driveways with deep snow in my opinion and this last storm proved it. The the rubber cutting edge tends to catch the frozen ice edges and or belgium block and starts to ride high, taking the blade off the snow. So today after a new plow motor I decided to move up to a new 7'-6" mold board. Looks great, and works great just tried it a little touch up job.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

You make me want to have a jeep!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2103866 said:


> You make me want to have a jeep!


They work great, as long as you maintain the property, several visits on big storms.


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

I wondered about the wings on driveways...probably the only place you wouldn't want wings, no need for them on most drives...


----------



## DavCut (Jan 30, 2009)

Did you just change the mold board (and keep the old one for backup) or did you change everything in front of the headgear?

Love the setup and enjoy the videos.

Dave


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

DavCut;2107126 said:


> Did you just change the mold board (and keep the old one for backup) or did you change everything in front of the headgear?
> 
> Love the setup and enjoy the videos.
> 
> Dave


Thanks Thumbs Up The dealer swapped out the mold board, the frame work, lights etc.. all the same. and added the snow deflector. I gave the old one to my friend he will keep it as a spare.


----------

